# Freehand druckt kein Weiß



## alchemist (5. September 2005)

Hallo, Forum,

ich habe ein ganz blödes Problem und weiß dafür keine Lösung.

Ich möchte mit Freehand ein farbiges Briefpapier mit weißem Logo bedrucken,
aber Freehand druckt kein Weiß.

Ich habe sowohl "Weiß" aus der Farbpalette ausprobiert als auch CMYK 0 0 0 0.

Stehe ich irgendwie auf der Leitung?

Freu mich über Hilfe, ist dringend,

LG, alchemist


----------



## braungraphix (5. September 2005)

Ich persönlich kenne keinen normalen Laserdrucker oder Tintenstrahldrucker der weiß durcken kann. Normalerweise kannst du nur ein weißes Blatt nehmen und alles einfärben bis auf das von dir gewünschte Logo. 
Also ich wüsste nicht wie man weiß drucken soll. Hoffe ich verstehe deine Frage nicht falsch.


----------



## 555 (5. September 2005)

Hallo,

die Farbe weiß, kann glaube ich kein Drucker drucken ... 

Hast du es schon mal mit einem ganz hellem grau versucht ?

MfG
555


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. September 2005)

555 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du es schon mal mit einem ganz hellem grau versucht ?



Jopp, das reißt es raus auf farbigem Papier. 

Ganz ehrlich? Nimm TippEx, da is sogar ein Pinsel dabei.
Sorry für den Spaß, aber deine Vorlage war einfach zu gut.


----------



## wanda wanders (5. Oktober 2005)

Either you have turned the overprint option on for the white items (standard setting for text), causing it to dissapear on print, or you want to print with white ink on coloured paper. In the last case, try to use an unused ink for the white part (for example, if your logo uses cyan, white and black), choose 100% magenta for the white part and ask the printer to use the magenta plate with white ink.


----------

